
The terrorist inside my husband's brain - kposehn
http://m.neurology.org/content/87/13/1308.full?utm_source=nextdraft
======
wglb
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12619622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12619622)
for extensive commentary.

